# thoughts on corner "room"



## mendozer (May 31, 2020)

I had planned to made a 5ft x 12 ft long room for my cellar in my existing mud room but I'm thinking I want more wall space for fermenters and such. So I thought why not shrink it and made a door on a 45 angle to save walking space. Came up with this quick sketchup.

thing is when you take the starting point of 54" (where I had symmetrical studs on either wall), take away wall width, insulation, etc, you're really only left with 42" or so, then assuming 14" depth for racks/bottles, that shrinks it down even more. My plan was to have stackable racks for most of the storage, with single bottle width horizontal racks for the "outer" walls at least on one wall then some dowels with hooks on the other for hanging salamis and cheeses. 

But when I put the model guy in there it seems so small. When I stand in the corner (no walls or course) it seems doable. 

How much space is enough? Keep in mind this is for wine, salami, and maybe carboy storage. No kicking back having fun in here. It's literally just to store things.


----------



## Khristyjeff (May 31, 2020)

I built a corner pantry that is 50" x 33"so kind of similar. It's big enough to step into and get what we want off the shelves. No dance moves in there to be sure, but more than adequate for our needs. So I say yes, your plan looks good for how you plan to use it. 
One thing I might suggest is that we included an automatic light switch that I don't think I could live without. Here's a picture of our little pantry.


----------



## mendozer (May 31, 2020)

I can wire in a light switch easily or I could put in motion sensor LED bars powered by battery


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 1, 2020)

Seems a bit tight to me. Also you don't want full carboys or anything else up that high. You want them on the floor or close to it. Having to lift a full carboy that high is an accident waiting to happen. I would look for a larger space myself. Convert a portion of a garage or similar if you have one.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jun 1, 2020)

as a starting point I would look at the door size, if it has a standard 32” one might assume at some point you need 32” turn/ work in front of shelf. If you build a 30” then you could get away with that access. Pushing the pencil for storage in the pilot plant I wound up with two access doors that swing and lock to the floor such that I had 64” of access and minimal access area inside the closet.
When I push the pencil on the yard shed the optimum seems to have a roll up door again so that there is wide access and minimal aisle inside the shed.


----------



## akron (Jun 1, 2020)

Wish I knew Sketchup! neat tool for visualization. I think It is a bit small too. I seem to have lots of things to store like extra carboys, chemicals, yeast, racking equipment, etc. If you only do a few batches a year it might be ok. I like the use of the lower space for bottle storage. Not having doors or walls might work too depending on the location...or a removable curtain. As you can see I am spacially challenged with my layout and would really like some more space!


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jun 1, 2020)

When I want to get serious on how the toys fit, I have made 3/8 inch to the foot paper outlines of the major toys and room to easily move em, I am a big fan of flexible carts and tables on wheels to push them out of the way.


akron said:


> Wish I knew Sketchup! neat tool for visualization. I think It is a bit small too. I seem to have lots of things to store like extra carboys, chemicals, yeast, racking equipment, etc. If you only do a few batches a year it might be ok. I like the use of the lower space for bottle storage. Not having doors or walls might work too depending on the location...or a removable curtain. As you can see I am spacially challenged with my layout and would really like some more space!


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jun 9, 2020)

I’m another with limited space.  I have a closet at the end of our mud/laundry room. This room has a full sink that is equipped with a whole house water filtration under it that I use for filling the primary fermentation container. The closet safely holes 6 car boys, while the shelves above hold my aspirator pump, suction canister, chemicals, bags, or corking supplies, etc.


----------



## Khristyjeff (Jun 9, 2020)

SpoiledRotten said:


> I’m another with limited space.  I have a closet at the end of our mud/laundry room. This room has a full sink that is equipped with a whole house water filtration under it that I use for filling the primary fermentation container. The closet safely holes 6 car boys, while the shelves above hold my aspirator pump, suction canister, chemicals, bags, or corking supplies, etc.View attachment 62191
> View attachment 62192


Very resourceful, Randy!


----------



## akron (Jun 10, 2020)

Looks like some heavy lifting at times!


----------



## mendozer (Jun 25, 2020)

The carboys in my model are empty, storage only. I have room in this area to have carboys, kegs, or conicals on the wall for wine aging. I was only planning on this corner being for bottle storage. While I COULD store aging carboys in there, I don't need to. And it gives me more freedom to have them wherever in that room. Original plan was a big a$$ wine cabinet but this is cheaper and will have walk in space.


----------



## mendozer (Jun 25, 2020)

due to the space I was going to make my own racks since I'll likely have to have it customized. I was on the fence between those stackable wood ones using say 2x4 and 1" wood for the horizontal parts. OR goat panels. no matter what I'm securing them to the wall.


----------



## mendozer (Oct 28, 2020)

I got a good deal on some steel wine racks coming. If I do this 5x5 corner I can fit four (600 bottles), if I do a 5x8 room, I can put six racks, so 750 bottles. The corner has a better "flow" in the room as you walk around that corner to get to the next space, so the rectangle would impede that more. But the space saving would allow me to store the wine press in there vs the shed outside. Both have their pros and cons.


----------

